# Schools in Malaga



## Rose22 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi ,I would love if someone could give me some feedback on the international schools in the Malaga area.We are planning to move this summer to Malaga and I will have three children looking for a good Primary school.
I have had a long look on line and think it is very difficult to tell just looking at a school website.
I am looking for a school with an academic focus and good extracurricular activities.Discipline Is important too.
Three schools have caught my eye.Sunlands Novaschool,St Georges and Aloha.
Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rose22 said:


> Hi ,I would love if someone could give me some feedback on the international schools in the Malaga area.We are planning to move this summer to Malaga and I will have three children looking for a good Primary school.
> I have had a long look on line and think it is very difficult to tell just looking at a school website.
> I am looking for a school with an academic focus and good extracurricular activities.Discipline Is important too.
> Three schools have caught my eye.Sunlands Novaschool,St Georges and Aloha.
> Looking forward to hearing from you.


:welcome:

these schools have been discussed quite often here - if you put the names of the schools into the search facility you'll find the discussions


----------

